# Who's watching Homeland?



## Murdstone (Oct 10, 2012)

I just got hooked on this show before the second season started. I'm all caught up and loving it so far.

How great was the ending of Sunday's episode?


----------



## prashanthan (Oct 11, 2012)

First season was great. The ending of this last episode...holy fuck. I thought the opening episode to the second season was a bit poor, but this last episode more than compensated for it, really tense from both perspectives. Really good series, can't wait to see what'll happen next.


----------



## Murdstone (Oct 11, 2012)

Agreed, the pilot was al little slow this season but I think it's going to get pretty crazy, especially seeing some of the previews from episodes to come.


----------



## Tang (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm up to ep. 9 of season 2 and I think it's worth a check-out from those of you out there that are on the fence. Starts kinda slow, but in the end it gets quite good.


----------



## Murdstone (Dec 7, 2012)

The middle of season 2 had me a little concerned, but I think it looks like it's picking up now.


----------



## jordanky (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm about to start on it. Right now actually. I have a friend that loves it and swears I should check it out.


----------



## jordanky (Dec 30, 2012)

I just finished season two. Holy shit! This show is so good... Why is nobody else talking about it? haha


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 30, 2012)

as a muslim, a lot of people are telling me not to watch the show. supposedly its filled with the american stereyotype of 'anything islam related is evil! kill it!'


cant say though, haven't seen the show...


----------



## jaredowty (Jan 2, 2013)

^Definitely NOT true, and I have no idea how that moronic notion continues to proliferate. The series humanizes/sympathizes with Muslims (case in point, Sgt. Nicholas Brody) and even terrorists, even suggesting that the US are terrorists from time to time (which, taking into account how many innocents we've killed, isn't too far off).

In fact, I just read an article about it a week ago, this guy makes some great points (it has spoilers, though): Homeland is not Islamophobic despite what some critics claim | Yair Rosenberg | Comment is free | The Observer

Anyway, GREAT show! The only real flaw is that it lacks humor, but the drama/tension is incredible and so are the characters. The Season 2 finale was harrowing and is still stuck in my mind (particularly the final shot with Carrie and Saul). Can't wait for Season 3.


----------



## Murdstone (Jan 3, 2013)

I was going to say, I think the show does the complete opposite of make everyone with tan skin seem to be a terrorist. It does its best to try to show everyone in their own light, whether they're an 'extremist' or not.


----------



## jordanky (Sep 29, 2013)

Knocking the cobwebs off this one... New season premiered tonight but I'm sure that a lot of people were derailed by Breaking Bad. I am waiting for it to show up on my On Demand queue in about twenty minutes then I'm diving in headfirst. Anyone else caught up on this series?


----------



## lewstherin006 (Sep 30, 2013)

The opening episode is really good. Its setting the stage for a very interesting season.


----------



## Osorio (Oct 1, 2013)

After the end of the previous season, I pretty much lost interest... I mean, the arch was done, it was more or less finished, then they introduced a new guy and everything starts over again, it just screamed milking. I sort of forgot about it soon after as I thought it was an extremely disappointing ending.

And today I got to see, almost by accident, it was just there, the first episode of season 3. It was alright, it kinda reaffirms me that they really have nowhere to go with this thing. No somewhere as strong as the previous seasons, at least. This was probably the second Homeland episode ever to leave me with a sounding "meh" as the episode ended (there was one episode somewhere on season 2 that was a COMPLETE filler. I digress). Still, I'll be checking it out for a few more episodes... Maybe it gets better. The writing on these things pretty much always was stellar, so here is hoping.


----------



## bigswifty (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm a fan, my girlfriend and I watch and both love it. Her more than I, admittedly.

The show does not demean any ethnicity, it is pretty unbiased and if anything one of the parts of the show which resonated with me strongest was how it painted the picture of the US also being the terrorists. Which is very bold for a TV show to portray - two sides of a war on equal footing. I was pleased. 

The first season was the best, season two was great, though the arc involving Brody and Carrie was pretty bland. The S2 finale more than made up for that. S3 E1 was pretty good, a nice start. I am not into it like I once was though, it has been a while since I finished the first two seasons.

Watch this show! It's worth it.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 1, 2013)

I loved season 1 cause Carrie was just hypnotic to watch as she went insane all over the place and nailed random people etc. It was really, really entertaining stuff and Claire Danes, who I've always been a big fan of, was really tearing it up.

Then season 2 tried to make the show into some ridiculous sweeping romance between starcrossed lovers and like everything they did was to further that bullshit. It is tied for awfulness with the similarly cringeworthy Leslie/Ben romance on parks and rec. That one had even less chemistry or interest but at least took up far less screentime!

So yeah, I felt like season 2 destroyed Carrie's character cause she was no longer some kind of psycho badass weirdo like she was in season 1 and the first episode or two of season 2, she was just some incredibly clingy stupid girl that had psycho tendencies but mainly just pined over a future with Lt. Ginger. I couldn't stand it by the end of the season. This season could be better if they're in DIFFERENT COUNTRIES and she stops being romantically obsessed with him.


----------



## texshred777 (Oct 1, 2013)

Haven't caught it yet, but it's a definite must watch at some point. Unfortunately not on netflix so I'll have to find used dvds at Half Price Books to catch up.


----------



## Basti (Oct 3, 2013)

Can't wait for the new episodes.


----------



## petereanima (Oct 3, 2013)

Just watched S01...pretty good, will continue watching.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 3, 2013)

First ep of season 3 was a huge relief. NO BRODY! YES!!! I don't mind his family at all, but I think I'm in a minority there.


----------



## LanguageOfStrings (Oct 12, 2013)

I like 1st season more than the 2nd. Original idea, and brody was quite good in band of brothers.

what about s3, is it worth watching?


----------



## wankerness (Oct 12, 2013)

LanguageOfStrings said:


> I like 1st season more than the 2nd. Original idea, and brody was quite good in band of brothers.
> 
> what about s3, is it worth watching?



It's too early to say but the first two episodes were pretty good. No Brody whatsoever besides news clips, huge plus in my book.


----------



## LanguageOfStrings (Oct 13, 2013)

wankerness said:


> It's too early to say but the first two episodes were pretty good. No Brody whatsoever besides news clips, huge plus in my book.


thanks, i give a shot for new series. atm I have none must see list of tv shows.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 14, 2013)

Tonight's episode mainly focused on Brody, but it was pretty good. I like him just fine as long as Carrie doesn't interact with him romantically. The setting was pretty bizarre and it had the added tension of what would happen to his "nurse" cause I really liked her. The way most of the spanish-speakers weren't subtitled was cool immersion too. If this is the last we see of Brody for a while it will have been a really awesome episode.


----------



## flexkill (Dec 6, 2013)

Man, this last episode was intense! I can't believe that prick shot Brody's partner.


----------



## jordanky (Dec 6, 2013)

I am trudging behind on this show now. I need to catch up on the last episode but I think I don't like this show anymore. I just can't get interested in it this season, whereas the first two seasons I was glued to my television.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps (Dec 6, 2013)

This season started off really lame but it got incredibly interesting in the last 2-3 episodes. Stick with it!


----------



## Basti (Dec 6, 2013)

Man, it really is getting good


----------



## wankerness (Dec 6, 2013)

I've liked this whole season but I think I'm in a minority of people who didn't mind spending time with Brody's family. I just hated the second half of season 2 so much that it felt like a big improvement. I was really annoyed with the hints that they were going to bring back the awful Brody/Carrie romance stuff but everything ELSE Brody has done this season has been awesome so I'm definitely involved right now.

If Carrie doesn't get an abortion I'm going to throw my TV out the window, though (figuratively!!!). It's just completely out of character for her not to do that and I feel like the show should have more self-respect than to allow a character as good and original as her to get bogged down by pregnancy and a kid becoming her main character arc for next season.


----------



## Basti (Dec 6, 2013)

But isn't Claire Danes actually pregnant or something? I should look it up but...eh.


----------



## wankerness (Dec 6, 2013)

Basti said:


> But isn't Claire Danes actually pregnant or something? I should look it up but...eh.



If she is they should pull a Scully Season 1 where they just try and photograph her in ways that they cover up her stomach instead of clumsily writing the show around one of the actor's private lives. I guess with a show like this where it has incredibly long hiatuses between seasons it also probably won't be an issue since she'd have plenty of time to come to term in the "off-season."

EDIT: Hmm, looks like she was very pregnant during the filming of season 2, so I guess they DID do the cover-up thing, and she wasn't for any of season 3 (and isn't now).


----------



## Basti (Dec 6, 2013)

Oh right hah, thanks for that. 
So i'm assuming it's Brody's baby? She definitely won't keep it, it would be way too anticlimatic for it to work...but i hope whatever happens won't take up too much time, i guess it'll inevitably be tragic on some level


----------



## flexkill (Dec 6, 2013)

I can't stand Brody's daughter Dana. I cringe every second she is on the screen....How much pouty face acting can one stand? UUUUGH!


----------



## wankerness (Dec 7, 2013)

I think she's a pretty good actress, the part is just pretty thankless. I know I saw a ton of people freaking out about having to watch her through the first few episodes this season. I'll admit that the boyfriend who might be a killer was a retarded subplot but I never have disliked her character.


----------



## Murdstone (Dec 16, 2013)

What an awesome end to the season. I think that would've made a perfect ending to the series too, but I guess they're pushing on.


----------



## wankerness (Dec 17, 2013)

I thought that last episode's effect was mostly dependent on whether or not you had any investment in Carrie and Brody's relationship. I had none ever and it usually actively annoyed me so basically the episode didn't move me at all at any point. It was pretty well-made besides the couple of cringeworthy attempts at tugging the ol' heartstrings (their cheesy exchange in the safehouse about their futures, her climbing the fence and yelling in the midst of a huge group of Iranian radicals with no one paying any attention, that goddam ending with her drawing a star with a marker in the middle of FBI headquarters), but the "four months later" thing seemed like they initially hadn't planned any of that and just hastily rewrote the finale to reflect current events. At least they kept it low-key. I think the last few episodes were way, way better than this one though.

I agree it seemed like a series end, it wrapped up all the stories started in season 1. But hey, this is Showtime, land of Dexter, so their motto tends to be "our shows stay on the air after there is no longer any reason for them to be there." I'll give it a shot next season cause this one mostly made up for all the serious failures of season 2, but I think it very possible will end up that they should have just ended it here.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps (Dec 18, 2013)

wankerness said:


> FBI headquarters


----------



## illimmigrant (Dec 19, 2013)

As a huge fan of season 1, I was happy to see Brody off. The romance story had gotten to the point where I was going to abandon the show after this season if it did not pick up the pace. I remember every episode of season 1 being so intense, every episode felt like it was only 20 minutes long. At least now I have something to look forward to next season, assuming there is one, and hope that the intensity picks up and the show gets back to being as good as it used to be.


----------



## wankerness (Dec 19, 2013)

PlumbTheDerps said:


>



FBI, CIA, whatever! i know I couldn't explain the difference without looking it up!


----------



## PlumbTheDerps (Dec 19, 2013)

I was more troubled by how the show portrayed Iranians as a teeming mass of foaming-at-the-mouth America-haters. I mean, if an Iranian came to America and assassinated the head of the CIA, I'm pretty sure he would be executed too. And on a basic plot level, they're suggesting the real-life nuclear deal was caused by having Javadi in the driver's seat. Why, if we assassinated the head of the Quds Force, would the Iranians want anything to do with us? It doesn't really make much sense.


----------



## wankerness (Dec 19, 2013)

I really think they wrote most of the finale before the real life Iran stuff happened and thus they just sort of had to clumsily insert it in there since they couldn't very well rewrite most of the season to make sense with current events; I'm sure much of it was already filmed before any of that happened. I wouldn't really fault them for it.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps (Dec 19, 2013)

wankerness said:


> I really think they wrote most of the finale before the real life Iran stuff happened and thus they just sort of had to clumsily insert it in there since they couldn't very well rewrite most of the season to make sense with current events; I'm sure much of it was already filmed before any of that happened. I wouldn't really fault them for it.



Oh totally, but that makes it even sillier for them not taking the 30 seconds to think about it.


----------



## jordanky (Dec 23, 2013)

wankerness said:


> I thought that last episode's effect was mostly dependent on whether or not you had any investment in Carrie and Brody's relationship. I had none ever and it usually actively annoyed me so basically the episode didn't move me at all at any point. It was pretty well-made besides the couple of cringeworthy attempts at tugging the ol' heartstrings (their cheesy exchange in the safehouse about their futures, her climbing the fence and yelling in the midst of a huge group of Iranian radicals with no one paying any attention, that goddam ending with her drawing a star with a marker in the middle of FBI headquarters), but the "four months later" thing seemed like they initially hadn't planned any of that and just hastily rewrote the finale to reflect current events. At least they kept it low-key. I think the last few episodes were way, way better than this one though.
> 
> I agree it seemed like a series end, it wrapped up all the stories started in season 1. But hey, this is Showtime, land of Dexter, so their motto tends to be "our shows stay on the air after there is no longer any reason for them to be there." I'll give it a shot next season cause this one mostly made up for all the serious failures of season 2, but I think it very possible will end up that they should have just ended it here.



I'm with you nearly 100%, except I enjoyed season two MUCH more than season three. This whole season really seemed to drag by until the last two or so episodes, then topping it off with a lackluster finale. I really was hoping this show would end now, where it should end (IE: Dexter season four) but I'm sure we are locked in for three to four more seasons of Homeland, regardless if the main plot for season one (kind of the whole series) has now been sort of dealt with. Who cares what else happens? Brody's public image will never change no matter how much Carrie tries to psychotically convince everyone.


----------



## Basti (Dec 23, 2013)

Well shit, am i the only one who was kind of gutted by Brody kicking it? It always gets me when politics wins over people


----------

